# Για να γίνουμε σοφότεροι



## nickel (May 27, 2008)

Δεν είχαμε νήμα όπου θα μπορούσαμε να ρίξουμε χύμα διάφορα ενημερωτικά άρθρα, μη γλωσσικής φύσης, που θεωρούμε ότι μπορούν να ενδιαφέρουν και άλλους φίλους εδώ μέσα. Κάνω την αρχή με αυτήν εδώ την παρουσίαση των 50+ πρωτοπόρων στο χώρο της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας των πληροφοριών και των επικοινωνιών.

http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,145290/printable.html


----------



## somnambulist (May 28, 2008)

*The absolute artwork meets the absolute commodity*

Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει κανείς σοφότερος από την ανάγνωση του άρθρου, πάντως εγώ έχασα την παρθενιά μου. 

The absolute artwork meets the absolute commodity

Η διαλεκτική σχέση της αυτόνομης τέχνης και του καπιταλιστικού εμπορεύματος. Φετιχισμός και μαγεία. Αντόρνο και Μαρξ. Θα τα καταφέρει κανείς έως το τέλος;

http://www.radicalphilosophy.com/pdf/highlight147_2.pdf


----------



## zephyrous (May 28, 2008)

Αδιόρθωτος! Αυτές οι διαλεκτικές σχέσεις σου θα μας καταστρέψουν! Ακούς εκεί Αντόρνο και Μαρξ! Τον Αλτουσέρ ξέχασες. :)
Προτείνω τα πέντε νέα κείμενα του Θανάση Τριαρίδη:
1. Κ.Π. Καβάφης ή Τα χέρια των ν’ αγγίζουν επάνω απ’ τα μαντήλια
http://www.triaridis.gr/keimena/keimA001.htm
2. Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος ή Είμαι στον Παράδεισο και σας χύνω
http://www.triaridis.gr/keimena/keimA004.htm
3. Οδυσσέας Ελύτης ή Τους ζυγούς λύσατε – τα κορίτσια φιλήσατε
http://www.triaridis.gr/keimena/keimA003.htm
4. Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος ή Ζει ο Βασιλιάς Μινώταυρος;
http://www.triaridis.gr/keimena/keimB007.htm
5. Μίλτος Σαχτούρης ή Ο πυρετός επιμένει
http://www.triaridis.gr/keimena/keimA011.htm


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Για τον Άγγελο, που έφυγε χτες απ' τη ζωή, ελπίζω να μη γραφτεί ότι ταξίδεψε στη γειτονιά των αγγέλων. Δεν σκοπεύω ν' ανοίξω νήμα, θα ανοίξουν αρκετά εκεί που έχουν να πουν πολλά. Εμένα με είχε κάνει αρκετά σοφότερο και τον ευχαριστώ.

Προσθήκη:
Στη σελίδα αυτή του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη μπορούν να βρουν περισσότερα όσοι γνώρισαν κι όσοι δεν γνώρισαν τον Άγγελο.
Επίσης:
http://www.avgi.gr/cgi-bin/hwebpressrem.exe?-A=490913&-w=&-V=hpress_int&-P

Και (9/6/08): http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/06/blog-post_09.html


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

A face that does not belong to a thief...

Μια περσινή συνέντευξη του Πολ Νιούμαν, που έκλεισε για πάντα τα πανέμορφα γαλανά του μάτια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

*When sceptics fight back*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8291688.stm

[...]
While many people find them harmless fun, others believe there is a darker truth - that conspiracy theories are rewriting history, warping the present and altering the future. Enough is enough they say - it's time to fight back. [...]


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2019)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνουμε σοφότεροι, αλλά εγώ πάντως το απόλαυσα: :wub:


----------

